# Cheap Slingshot ammo in EU/UK



## HotShots (Aug 12, 2021)

Hi, I was just wondering where the best place to buy slingshot ammo in the U.K. or EU is?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

HotShots said:


> Hi, I was just wondering where the best place to buy slingshot ammo in the U.K. or EU is?


Kugel-Winnie in Germany








Sportmunition Stahl


Kugel, Kugeln, Rolle, Rollen, Sportmunition, Munition, Softairkugeln, Softairmunition, Softair, Edelstahlkugeln, Stahlkugeln, Chromstahlkugeln, Chromstahl, Edelstahl, Stahl, Kohlenstoffstahl, Kohlenstoffstahlkugeln, Präzisionsstahl, gehärtet, ungehärtet, Eisenkugeln, Eisen, Nirosta, Marmor...




www.kugel-winnie.de


----------



## HotShots (Aug 12, 2021)

Kalevala said:


> Kugel-Winnie in Germany
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will use these guys in future. I was using a lad in U.K. but he turned into an utter nob end on the one order I had a tiny issue with. No exchanges, no refunds, and the customer is always wrong type of guy. Amazes me he manages to stay in business. I will get a refund, but he appears fully intent on delaying it as long as possible.


----------



## rowbow (Jul 12, 2021)

HotShots said:


> I will use these guys in future. I was using a lad in U.K. but he turned into an utter nob end on the one order I had a tiny issue with. No exchanges, no refunds, and the customer is always wrong type of guy. Amazes me he manages to stay in business. I will get a refund, but he appears fully intent on delaying it as long as possible.


This is who I use in the UK I can't fault his products.
Simply Bearings Ltd ~ Oil Seals SKF *** TIMKEN KOYO NTN NKE TRULOC Needle Rollers Taper Rollers Rod Ends Oil Filled Bushes Loose Balls O Rings Grease Plain Thrust


----------



## HotShots (Aug 12, 2021)

rowbow said:


> This is who I use in the UK I can't fault his products.
> Simply Bearings Ltd ~ Oil Seals SKF *** TIMKEN KOYO NTN NKE TRULOC Needle Rollers Taper Rollers Rod Ends Oil Filled Bushes Loose Balls O Rings Grease Plain Thrust


Thanks.

I’ve perused that site a few times and it keeps saying various sizes are sold out.


----------



## rowbow (Jul 12, 2021)

HotShots said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I’ve perused that site a few times and it keeps saying various sizes are sold out.


Keep trying I have never had a problem, it could be supply problems?


----------



## nicnoyd (Jan 6, 2022)

HotShots said:


> Hi, I was just wondering where the best place to buy slingshot ammo in the U.K. or EU is?


I would also highly recommend Kugel-Winnie! Solid shop with good prices and fast shipping  One time my shipment literally arrived the next day (within Germany)!


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

simplybearings I've used.
These days I make my own lead balls - give it a try, you'll not bother with steel again once you do.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

www.ballsofsteel.co.uk 
Excellent service, fast and free delivery and good prices. I’ve just received 6100 9.5mm steel for £51 delivered.


----------

